# Hope Rescue Barking Mad Dog Show -Bank Holiday Mon 31st August



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this has been *cross posted*

Hope Rescue Barking Mad Dog Show - Nelson, Near Caerphilly, Bank Holiday Monday 31st August 2009 *Camping Available*

Once again we are running the annual Barking Mad Dog Show in conjunction with Caerphilly County Borough Council on August Bank Holiday Monday. This is our main Show, and last year we had over 1,000 people attend.

The venue is the beautiful Llancaiaich Fawr Manor House in Nelson:

Llancaiach Fawr Manor
Nelson
Treharris
CF46 6ER

(01443) 412248

Welcome to Llancaiach Fawr Manor

Entries will be taken from 11 a.m. and judging will be from 12 p.m. Class entry is £1 per dog. This year we are delighted to be joined by Celebrity Judges comedy actor/writer Boyd Clack from Satellite City and High Hopes and his partner and co-writer Kirsten Jones.

The classes are as follows:

Prettiest Bitch 
Most Handsome Male
Best Smooth Coat 
Best Rough Coat/Long Hair 
Best Crossbreed
Best Rescue 
Waggiest Tail
Most Appealing Eyes
Friendliest Dog
Child Handler under 16 years
Best Condition
Best Trick
Best Veteran over 8 years
Dog the Judge Would Most Like to Take Home
Fancy Dress
Dog Not Yet Won a Rosette

Best In Show

The following activities will also be taking place:

Limited entry Agility Competition and Have A Go at Agility
K.C. Good Citizen Bronze Award
Micro-chipping - Budget Vets
Nail Clipping - Top Dog Groomers
Trade and Rescue Stands (if any Rescue wants a free stand please PM me)
Pet Photographer - Sarah Stone
Refreshments
Parade of Rescue Dogs Needing Homes
Raffle and tombola

We are also looking for help if anyone can lend a hand - please see below!

Sponsorship

We will be looking for sponsorship of the classes which may be individual (e.g. in memory of a loved one or Rainbow Bridge canine friend) or company/corporate. Sponsorship details will be advertised on the Schedule and throughout the day through the tannoy system. Please PM me for details

Raffle or Tombola Prizes

We are in desperate need of donated items for the raffle and tombola!

Stall items

Can you help make items for us to sell on the day such as:

Home Made Cakes
Doggy Treats for our Doggy Delicatessan
Craft items - doggy bandanas, dog coats - see our Crafty Corner on our Forum!
Home Made Jam

Advertising

Please help to advertise the event as widely as possible and put up one of the posters (downloadable from our Forum) in your local vet, pet shop, corner shop, garage etc. If you are having problems downloading the poster please email me on [email protected] and I will email one over to you.

Volunteers on the day

Help will be needed on the day to run the many stalls we have planned!

There will also be limited FREE camping available from the Friday night at the lovely venue, dogs welcome. The venue toilet facilities will be available during the day, and a Portaloo for the nights. We are also having a stall at the nearby Bedwellty Agricultural Show on the Saturday which also has a Fun Dog Show. And a BBQ at my house on the Sunday late afternoon/evening. Why not come and make a weekend of it! Please let me know if you wish to camp.

Hope Rescue
Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk


----------

